# Super Star 3900 no transmite



## patriciodj (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola amigos; Tengo un super star 3900 que recibe perfecto, al transmitir prende la luz de tx  pero no transmite para nada.El micrófono anda perfecto (ya lo e probado con otro equipo). lo que me llama la atención es que con otro equipo en recepción no se escuche nada   Saludos....


----------



## tiago (Mar 11, 2013)

patriciodj dijo:


> Hola amigos; Tengo un super star 3900 que recibe perfecto, al transmitir prende la luz de tx  pero no transmite para nada.El micrófono anda perfecto (ya lo e probado con otro equipo). lo que me llama la atención es que con otro equipo en recepción no se escuche nada   Saludos....



Postea el consumo en TX modo AM ó FM. Puede ser el transistor final o que no esté oscilando. Coloca un receptor a menos de 50 cm y quítale al transmisor una de las tapas, prueba a emitir de esa forma a ver que pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## patriciodj (Mar 11, 2013)

hola tiago, te comento que esa prueba ya la hice (en el comentario puse que con otro equipo no se escucha nada), al parecer le pusieron un mic pre amplificado y temo que le hallan mandado tencion , lo que me llama la atención es que no tenga portadora. los transistores no son por que los probé con otro equipo y funcionan perfecto.


----------



## tiago (Mar 11, 2013)

Con esos equipos, si no recuerdo mal venía el esquema ¿Es así?  ¿Que micro estás usando ahora?
Habría que ver si el botón de PTT del micro trabaja bien. Abre el micro, revisa el cableado y comprueba el correcto funcionamiento del conmutador. Mide continuidad entre los cables que llegan al conmutador y el conector del micro, que no se si será de 4 o de 6 pines.

Saludos.


----------



## patriciodj (Mar 11, 2013)

aqui esta el diagrama : http://www.entremaqueros.com/bitacoras/roshardware/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/ss3900_ept360015c_mosfet.pdf 
este es de la versión moderna del super star,solo cambia la salida que trae los irf520 y el mio transistores 2sc2166 y 2sc2312. te comento que lo del mic ya lo e visto y funciona bien, mire todas sus conecciones y anda bien... gracias por responder


----------



## patriciodj (Mar 13, 2013)

Solucionado    Problema: D77 abierto, esta debajo de la ficha del microfono,en el frente   
ahora si, a disfrutar de mi 3900


----------



## Futura uno (Ago 6, 2022)

Buenos d*í*as. Tengo un problema creo que gordo con mi super star 3900, ni emite ni transmite*,* al presionar el micrófono el led no cambia*.
¿A*lguien me podr*í*a ayudar a solucionar este problema y saber cu*á*les son los motivos?
Gracias*.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2022)

Hola caro Don Futura uno ,? acaso  tienes conocimentos de electronica  y instrumentos de teste y medidas ( aomenos un murtimetro digital ) disponible en las manos ?
Fotos internas de tu equipo son muy bienvenidas para apreciación y estudios futuros.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 6, 2022)

Futura uno dijo:


> Tengo un problema creo que gordo con mi super star 3900, ni emite ni transmite*,* al presionar el micrófono el led no cambia*.
> ¿A*lguien me podr*í*a ayudar a solucionar este problema y saber cu*á*les son los motivos?


Lo más común cuando eso sucede se debe a un falso contacto en los cables del micrófono.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Lo más común cuando eso sucede se debe a un falso contacto en los cables del micrófono.


Tanbien puede sener cuando lo PLL pierde su "lock" y automacticamente la transmissión es inibida (trabada).


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 6, 2022)

Es otra causa de muchas más, por ejemplo, recuerdo que a ese equipo se le dañaba muy comúnmente un transistor PNP en la etapa de regulación y también pasaba esa falla.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Es otra causa de muchas más, por ejemplo, recuerdo que a ese equipo se le dañaba muy comúnmente un transistor PNP en la etapa de regulación y también pasaba esa falla.


Si , pero en ese caso creo que lo problema si quede por otros lados una ves que lo consultante aclara que lo LED indicador de TX no canbia de color ( Verde =RX y Rojo = TX).
Cuando lo transistor PNP modulador de potenzia estropia realmente NO tenemos mas salida tanto en AM como en SSB , peeero lo LED anda perfetamente , o sea ese canbia de color al rictimo del PTT.
!Saludos!


----------



## Futura uno (Ago 7, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Futura uno ,? acaso  tienes conocimentos de electronica  y instrumentos de teste y medidas ( aomenos un murtimetro digital ) disponible en las manos ?
> Fotos internas de tu equipo son muy bienvenidas para apreciación y estudios futuros.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Buenos días Daniel López, perdón por no contestar con rapidez ya ando un poco liado con el trabajo cubriendo puesto con los compis del trabajo para que puedan descansar también por estas fechas, tengo tester, no soy un maquina de la electrónica eso es cierto, todo esto me ha sucedido a raíz de que le he cambiado la lámpara del smiter que se había fundido y aproveche y le puse una de led no se si cuando loco que el smiter en su sitio los contactos del mismo hicieron contacto con algo pues está encendida y cuando fui a trasmitir ya no transmitía y recibir recibe pero muy bajito. Gracias de ante mano por contestar


----------



## mcrven (Ago 7, 2022)

Lleve su equipo a un técnico experimentado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2022)

Futura uno dijo:


> Buenos días Daniel López, perdón por no contestar con rapidez ya ando un poco liado con el trabajo cubriendo puesto con los compis del trabajo para que puedan descansar también por estas fechas, tengo tester, no soy un maquina de la electrónica eso es cierto, todo esto me ha sucedido a raíz de que le he cambiado la lámpara del smiter que se había fundido y aproveche y le puse una de led no se si cuando loco que el smiter en su sitio los contactos del mismo hicieron contacto con algo pues está encendida y cuando fui a trasmitir ya no transmitía y recibir recibe pero muy bajito. Gracias de ante mano por contestar


Bueno , por lo que jo entiendi , entonses despues que canbiaste la lampara que ilumina lo "Smeter" algo de malo si paso en la remontagen del painel   y ahora tu equipo no mas transmite y recibe bien bajito , ? correcto?
Mas una ves , fotos bien focadas del interior de tu radio son muy bienvenidas para puder ayudarnos a tentar entiender lo que puede si pasar y asi poder generar sugestiones que te ayude a sanar ese problema.
Soy un intusiasta de la Banda Ciudadana desde lo inicio de lo años 80 y en seguida de Radioaficcionados alguns años despues.
Conosco bien lo SS3900 (inclusive como funciona internamente )  y ese equipo fue un gran sucesso cuando  lanzado casi en los fines de los años 80.
A titulo de curiosidad aca en Brasil habia un agrupamento denominado "Familia SuperStar" fijado en lo canal -135 (25,615MHz) si no me equivoco donde quien posuia ese hermoso equipo podrias platicar  , Jajajajajajajaja harmosos tienpos que nunca mas vuelven.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

